# Venting Dryer Through Roof



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Thirdeye said:


> Im relocating my dryer and the shortest route for the vent will be going through the roof. I could tie it back into the existing vent, but it would add another 5ft and I would be over the factory recommended length limit.
> 
> Im looking for information on exactly how to vent through the roof. Ive done some google searching and didnt really come up with anything. What materials I need, how do I properly seal around the shingles to prevent water from coming in, etc? Also feel free to throw in your two cents about venting through the roof in general. Is it very practical? Thanks.


Yes, it is practical.
Here's a link:
(go to the 2nd install under gravity roof vents).
It's pretty much the same premise for installing any vent unit in a roof.

http://www.creativehomeowner.com/index.php?pane=project&projectid=chhva030


Good Luck.


----------

